# SP label



## AndyL (Aug 2, 2010)

I couldn't resist... I'm not much for art but I can copy and paste 







Now what do you think I should do for that strawberry SP? 

Mmm might be putting cart before the horse here... Well it's bubbling away - so maybe not


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

I just know I need to say something about the appearacne of that lemon.

But out of the respect for all the ladies in here, I will let someone else get in trouble.

LOL!

Just not going to do it! Oh, I know I need to!!!!!

::


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

I have no idea of what you speak...  

Innocent until proven guilty, and all appeals exhausted.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 3, 2010)

I speak not of the truth, only the appearance of such!!!

LMFAO!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 3, 2010)

i like it! nice work


----------



## Torch404 (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the colors but the water droplet on the skeeter looks odd.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 3, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I just know I need to say something about the appearacne of that lemon.
> 
> But out of the respect for all the ladies in here, I will let someone else get in trouble.
> 
> ...



oh what the h***, it's 7 in the morning and gonna be a hot long day, might as well start off with some laughs...

I ain't EVER been compared to no lemon (hubby roars with laughter at the thought of such a comparison, roflmfao)
sorry...ain't never been called a lady either

i love the label andy...maybe it's subtle nuances are right on track...


----------



## Green Mountains (Aug 3, 2010)

That's pretty neat. Great job capturing the skeeter so well for the overlay. Is there a way to tweak the contrast of just the skeeter, it seems a bit too transparent.

I love it overall. Good work.


----------



## CoachPieps (Aug 3, 2010)

You mention strawberry SP, do you have a recipe? Is it just the SP recipe using Strawberry Slurry? Can you post the recipe for strawberry SP?


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

Little more than just strawberry slurry... Not sure if I should share before it's even really started fermenting  But just kinda winged it...

Basically - got 4 of the 425ml tubs of frozen strawberries in syrop from safeway (used to be in the tetrapak - now its a tub) added to ~6cups water, boiled down to about half, strained out the good stuff, used it as bottle #2 of the SP recipe. Don't know how it'll work, probably end up using more strawberry once fermenting has finished for a bit more body and sweetness...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks Good


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm itching just looking at the label. That does look really cool. A great conversation piece.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> That's pretty neat. Great job capturing the skeeter so well for the overlay. Is there a way to tweak the contrast of just the skeeter, it seems a bit too transparent.
> 
> I love it overall. Good work.



I agree - the skeeter almost appears to be pasted on the picture rather than appearing as the skeeter is on the lemon.

Other than that - nice work!!


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup it is just pasted on there  Will play with it more later - unfortunately I'm no artist; and just barely passable with GIMP - but I might see about changing the contrast on the mosquito layer and play with that water drop a bit (I see i missed a couple areas to erase too...) - transparancy of the mosquito - not sure what to do about that one...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 3, 2010)

the trick with cropping is to go in really close, leave extra around the cut and then blend it after it's on the page to look good. you have to get down to making it look pixelated.

i wouldn't make it transparent. the edges need some though and that's why you blend it in.


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

Yup, that's pretty much what I did - Paste in new layer (skeeter) then went at it with the big eraser then worked my way down to the smallish one with the spraypaint pattern... 

Thinking whats throwing it off is the different focal points and the different lighting sources; I could look for a differing mosquito - but that one was perfect with the waterdrop rolling off it... 

image sources if anyone wants to play...

http://groups.ucanr.org/dbtest/files/19394.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/174/439593569_47ccd69693.jpg


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Once its printed very small on a label and through the printer I bet you wouldnt even notice. Good job!


----------



## Zoogie (Aug 3, 2010)

I think your label is great....will look great on the bottles wtg Zoogie


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

Bit of time into it tonight...






Bit more gooder


----------



## AndyL (Aug 3, 2010)

And strawberry... And we're good!


----------

